# Hope for the San Marcos River



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

I have been fishing different stretches of the San Marcos, Blanco, and Guadalupe rivers for the past month, trying to assess the damage to their fisheries from the Big Flood. 

Yesterday, there were some nice, big, fat and sassy redbreast sunfish hitting the fly near Martindale. These guys fought like crazy, giving the 3wt rod a workout.

Fish streamers deep along cut banks with current, and in eddies behind cypress trees and log jams.

There is access to the river at Skull Crossing bridge, on River Road west of the town of Martindale. Park across (north) the river, up on the road, in the designated parking area. Be careful to observe the No Trespassing signs, along the private property on the south side of the bridge.

Paddle upstream into the big pool.

Let's go fishing


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

That's good to know. I've penciled in a trip up in the Hill Country during Thanksgiving Break, and I was wondering how the rivers were doing. Mike, do you think the Guadalupe Bass and Cichlids are also doing well?

Thanks for the report.


----------



## bzzboyz (Oct 23, 2006)

So I'm guessing the water is finally down enough. When I was there visiting friends in June it was still pretty high.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Unbound said:


> That's good to know. I've penciled in a trip up in the Hill Country during Thanksgiving Break, and I was wondering how the rivers were doing. Mike, do you think the Guadalupe Bass and Cichlids are also doing well?
> 
> Thanks for the report.


I would suggest fishing sections of the Guadalupe River near New Braunfels and below Gruene. Or possibly even Highway 281. Check with the Guadalupe River Canoe livery and find out if they will shuttle you.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

bzzboyz said:


> So I'm guessing the water is finally down enough. When I was there visiting friends in June it was still pretty high.


Water levels for most of the Hillcountry rivers are normal for this time of year. The San Marcos River is still a little higher than normal but very nice.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

Anyone fished the Llano or know how it's doing?


----------



## colby6968 (Jan 30, 2013)

Love the pics! What kind of camera are you using? Are the effects through photoshop/Corel


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

That first picture really shows the colors. Great shot.


----------

